# Which animal species is your favorite?



## Braixen (Apr 17, 2016)

There are so many different animals in AC, so I wanted to know which ones different people thought were the cutest/coolest/etc.
I personally love the goats and deers, they're all so cute. The deers especially because many of them are based on something other than what they are, like how Erik is based off of a moose and Beau is based off of an antelope.
I also love the dogs that Isabelle and Digby are, too.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 17, 2016)

The squirrels!
They're just so adorable! If I ever get another copy of the game, it's gonna be a squirrel town!


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

Mine are the penguins, hamsters, bear cubs, deers, squirrels, and octopuses! I hope they have new species if they make a new animal crossing game tho xc


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 18, 2016)

I think my absolute favorites would be the sheep x3 They're so fluffy and colorful


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

I love the horses!!!! I don't know why, I just always thought they were cute. But in close second or even tied honestly are the kitties -- maybe that's just because I'm a cat lover, though, lol!


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 18, 2016)

It's a tie between the cats and squirrels for me.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 18, 2016)

Cats, squirrels, and rabbits! <3
They are all just so adorable!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 18, 2016)

Cats, elephants and chickens are my fav!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 18, 2016)

the pirate dolphin are my favorite species.  they haven't been introduced yet, but they will be and, trust me, you're all going to love them...


----------



## Meliara (Apr 18, 2016)

Two of my favorite villagers are cubs so I'd probably answer that but I definitely don't like the design of all the cubs.


----------



## PASW_MatthewandCameron (Apr 19, 2016)

My favorite are the bear cubs, squirrels, wolves, cats, and koalas! The wolves are mostly my favorite!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 20, 2016)

I like the Cubs & the cats. They are both so adorable


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 20, 2016)

Froggies!!!!! So cute!!! I love the fact they don't have umbrellas. Never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

I like the cats, Deers, and Dogs they all look awesome


----------



## Limon (Apr 21, 2016)

I like penguins and sheeps, they're so cute. <33


----------



## wow-egg (Apr 21, 2016)

Cats and deers! ^^ Also, even though I'm not a big fan of most of the pig villagers, I really like their lil folded ears, it's v cute


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 22, 2016)

Qwerty111 said:


> Froggies!!!!! So cute!!! I love the fact they don't have umbrellas. Never fails to make me laugh.



i had never paid attention to that.  my frog is Ribbot; i hope he does have an umbrella in the rain seeing as how he's made out of metal, otherwise he would rust...


----------



## focus (Apr 22, 2016)

dogs and deers, definitely


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 22, 2016)

octopuses, cubs & cats


----------



## vel (Apr 22, 2016)

The ducks <3 They're so so cute. Eep.


----------



## kazaf (Apr 23, 2016)

I like the female kangaroos with their little joeys, it's just so cute. But I must admit, they don't start off fashionably well. You got to dress them up later. And they a it drawn very nice either, not very colourful. Hopeful they will be better in the next game.


----------



## willowwolf (Apr 25, 2016)

The wolves  and Erik^_^


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 26, 2016)

---


----------



## jacobcarl (Apr 26, 2016)

My favorite species dog,goat,rabbit.


----------



## Willem (Apr 26, 2016)

The tigers, by far


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Apr 26, 2016)

My favorite species is the Octopus, there is only 3 though and I have all of them, I like them because of how rare they are and how cute they are! I love Zucker's design of him being takoyaki!


----------



## upset bread (Apr 26, 2016)

cats and octopi are the actual best


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 27, 2016)

My favorites would definitely have to be the rabbit, cat, wolf and penguin villagers.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 30, 2016)

I love sheep so much!! I want to hug them all.


----------



## Nio (Apr 30, 2016)

Squirrels or wolves.


----------



## ujenny (Apr 30, 2016)

octopuses,cubs,rabbits and hamsters


----------



## Cascade (Apr 30, 2016)

cats & squirrel


----------



## mirrormirror (May 1, 2016)

I think either cubs or rabbits are my favourite. And possibly cats too!


----------



## Mash (May 1, 2016)

Penguins and cats!


----------



## Boccages (May 2, 2016)

Ducks. I think it's ducks. Then in second would be rabbits and koalas.


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

I like the rabbits the most I think. The cats would be a close second.


----------



## BronzeElf (May 4, 2016)

I like the new deer but I always loved the wolf villagers. (Wolfgang is one of my favorite villagers for some reason) Also cats have always been a good one, for the most part all good designs. for the most part _(*cough* katt)_ Bob is also another favorite. Oh, and koalas. (Alice) Wow it's hard to pick a favorite species lol


----------



## Shinx (May 4, 2016)

I really love the deer and cats. Fauna is just too cute, and Diana is like aesthetic goals. Erik is also an adorable little reindeer! And Kiki is like my baby omg.


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)

So hard to choose! My favs are wolves, cats, bunnies, and deers.


----------



## spinne (Jun 2, 2016)

Difficult to narrow it down, but... I think my favorites are sheep, cubs, and rabbits. 
I like how sheep villagers will have their horns coloured and striped, villagers like Baabara come to mind.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 2, 2016)

The dogs are my favorite. I think each and every single one of them(including the removed ones), are 10/10. A few are more than 10/10 for me actually. They need to add more rhino.


----------



## stayanna (Jun 3, 2016)

My absolutely favorite one would be koala) Do not know why))) Never saw it, but some day will definitely go to Australia just to stroke) aww


----------



## Kurashiki (Jun 4, 2016)

octopi, cats and deer!


----------



## Yumei (Jun 4, 2016)

The rabbits! ...and the owls...please make some owl villagers ;_;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

Bear cubs and bunnies.


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm tied between the wolves and the eagles honestly. There's just something about the wolves' cute tail bopping, and the eagles' huge wings that just make me so happy. Plus the eagles' wings are so large, items like the fishing rod and the net don't quite fit in their grasp right. I love it.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 5, 2016)

Jente said:


> octopuses,cubs,rabbits and hamsters



YAAS YOU DIDN'T SAY OCTOPI, WHICH ISN'T A WORD, NOR THE PLURAL OF OCTOPUS!!

And wolves and dogs


----------



## Minene (Jun 7, 2016)

i like the deer, rabbits, and octopus


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 7, 2016)

I love the Wolves and Cats.
But the sheep can be pretty cute as well. It's hard to say though cause I like villagers based more on their personality and design ~


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 8, 2016)

Squirrels, Hamsters, Rabbits, Cats and Sheep


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jun 9, 2016)

Bear cubs, sheep, deer, and squirrels.


----------



## Koden (Jun 9, 2016)

my favourites are cubs and cats c:


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 9, 2016)

Wolves and sheep. I like the squirrels too!


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 9, 2016)

i legit cant pick?? like... if you look at my villagers i guess itd come down to wolves or bunnies but imo i dont really have a favorite


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 10, 2016)

I like the dogs best, but I haven't seen many of them. Frogs and cats are pretty cool too.


----------



## Penellope (Jun 10, 2016)

The Hamsters, god do I love Flurry so much...if she ever left me I think I'd cry T~T


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 11, 2016)

Deer! They're my favorite animals. I also love all the cats and mice.


----------



## Jou (Jun 11, 2016)

Bunnies are the best /o/ Awyeahh


----------



## Shax (Jun 11, 2016)

I love squirrel villagers. The way their tail bounces when they walk is so cute!


----------



## Daydream (Jun 11, 2016)

Hamsters are my favorites.


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 12, 2016)

I personally love my bird, cub and dog villagers uvu


----------



## IWantPeanut (Jun 13, 2016)

my favourite is squirrels <3 followed by cats and wolves


----------



## korumi (Jun 13, 2016)

I love the deer so much. The wolves and octopuses (octopi??) are also so cute.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 13, 2016)

Wolves, deer, most of the alligator, and most of the cats.


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 16, 2016)

Wolves, cats, alligators.....
CANT DECIDEEEEE


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 16, 2016)

Wolves, dogs and squirrels are my favorite, though the cats and bunnies deserve an honorable mention.


----------

